# FUNNY VIDEO! The danger in hitting your max!



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep thats solid iron!


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

what an idiot, hope he was too embarrased to ever show his face in the gym again.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

sh*t the bed!! I bet that hurt like a bastid


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I know right, face full of iron! But laughing at him WTF. Thats either a friend, trainer or spotter:wall:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I would have pissed myself if I saw that!


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

it was funny until i saw what his face hit


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

oval said:


> it was funny until i saw what his face hit


Thats what i am saying, i would expect better from my gym partners, much better!


----------



## Thomsen! (Jun 7, 2010)

Did he faint? Trip on something?


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thomsen! said:


> Did he faint? Trip on something?


He passed out :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

wow, bet that hurt alot, but i'm guessing if he passed out before he hit it that will make it better. Wonder why he passed out, lack of oxygen?

Also I laughed when i saw it but soon as i saw what he hit I would of stopped filming.


----------

